# new tank, convict compatability



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i have necently got a 4ftx2ftx2ft 450litre tank, all cycled for about 6 months now, i have 6 convict cichlids 1 pictus catfish 4 corrys 2 sucker loach 1 common plec 1 ancistrius plec and 2 black ghost knife fish, just wondering what other fish could i get to put in my massive tank, the majority of the fish are still young, cichlids not reaching more than 3" in size, not yet breeding, anyone????


thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

dude....am sorry but your stock is way wacked!
1: 6 convicts in a 100gl/450l tank: bad move
2: 2 BGKs in a tank? u better hope one of them is a female.

the reason your convicts are not breeding is cos they feel their population is over crowded. get rid of 2 pairs and u will have them breeding.


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i think they r mixed sex as they not fighting, all fish in there are fine together had no probs for a few months now, the convicts are only 3" max and theres more than enough room in the tank for them all plus another load


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

thats where your wrong. once a pair forms off you will pretty much have the rest of your cons dead. unless u have a ton of breakaway spaces and line of sight breakers to make them feel safe.


----------



## FishEyes22 (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree definately asking for trouble i tried to keep that many convicts it didnt end well


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with u 3, tht tank is WAY 2 crowded!!! U deffinetly want 2 send back some fish cause the convicts deffinetly will not breed with all of those other fish!!!!! :fish:


----------

